# How long are coffee beans good for past "use by" date?



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Long story short, I have a half used bag of whole coffee beans. Yesterday I happened to check the date, it said "Enjoy by March 1." Other than the potential loss of flavor, how long should this coffee be good for. Note: it's at room temperature.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's a best before date so should be fine to use, just possibly not as flavourful.


----------



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks buddy


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You'd be better buying beans with a ROAST ON date. Loads of info on the forum about the subject plus how to store them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It depends, some roasters put a use by date 3 months after roasting, others for 1 year after roasting?


----------



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Are you sure?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep, he is sure...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> It depends, some roasters put a use by date 3 months after roasting, others for 1 year after roasting?


Don't think I've ever seen a use by date on coffee, only best before.

Linky explaining the difference between the two.


----------



## alypse (Apr 20, 2019)

Agree with looking more closely at the roast date. There is, however, no hard and fast rule for expiry. Rather, the flavor will gradually deteriorate with time. The speed of this will depend mostly on how well the beans are stored!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm currently massively enjoying a coffee that's two months past its roast date. I would be guided by if it tastes good, not what someone tells you on an internet forum


----------



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks all


----------

